# configuring cisco 2811 with two ADSL lines by different ISP for redundancy



## Vishal Nath (Dec 19, 2007)

I have got a setup where we have two adsl router with different ISP's connected to switch for redundancy. Now a customer has bought a new cisco 2811 router and he want configure the router in a way that both adsl connection can be configured for redundancy in cisco 2811. How is it possible since both the ADSL lines are RJ11 and cisco router doesn't come with RJ11 port. and is redundancy possible


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need ADSL modems in front of the router.


----------



## Vishal Nath (Dec 19, 2007)

johnwill said:


> You need ADSL modems in front of the router.


Thank you for the reply, But I want to know how will I make connection between adsl router and cisco 2811 router. Since ADSL router also do routing , than if I configure a PPPoE on my router , then also I need a adsl router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that's not the question you asked. You specifically mentioned RJ11 connections, so one can only assume that was direct from the telephone line, no?

I'd put the ADSL router into bridge mode to eliminate the issue of dual NAT. If that's not practical, you can always configure the channels of the Cisco router in the DMZ of each of the two ADSL routers.


----------

